# Anyone use Regumate?



## Ilovefoals (9 March 2012)

Started my mare on the equine stuff and the change was amazing.  Vet said if I wanted to keep her on it long term she'd give me the porcine stuff as it's cheaper but after being on it 2 days, she seems to be going back to her old highly strung ways   The vet says it's the same drug so shouldn't have affected her in any way but she'll double check the dose.

Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience?

She actually broke my foot yesterday with her antics so now I'm going to have to find someone to ride her for the next few weeks


----------



## popsdosh (9 March 2012)

It is exactly the same product. I am afraid it does not work long term very successfully.


----------



## Roody2 (9 March 2012)

It should be the same product, just make sure you get the dose right as it may be a different strength solution.

FWIW my horse is being a bit spesh at the moment - i think it's the spring air!!


----------



## oscarwild (9 March 2012)

Yeah its the same stuff.  but the spring air is making a few highly strung horses just now.


----------



## Ilovefoals (9 March 2012)

The vet got back to me and thought I might be under dosing her so trying an extra 2ml tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## clairencappelli (10 March 2012)

I use it and have used both the equine and the porcine.  The equine stuff i recall is 0.2 active ingrediant and the porcine is 0.4.  My mare used to have 12 ml of the equine stuff and usually had one ml sturt of the porcine, although at the moment is super hormonal so is on two untill the worse part of the spring has passed.  I take mine off it usually around oct-feb/mar.


----------



## Ilovefoals (10 March 2012)

1ml of the porcine stuff???  That doesn't seem right. My vet has told me to give her 7mls.  She was on 12mls of the equine.  Or do you mean one squirt?


----------



## clairencappelli (10 March 2012)

Sorry that was meant to read one 5ml squirt! Im giving one and a bit at the moment while she is super charged but this will drop to one squirt when she settles down. As the pump only delivers in 5ml squirts i press the nozzle for a second then press it down fully for the 5ml. Its more difficult to get it right with the porcine.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2012)

I used it once on a gelding he had lived alone before he came to us and I don't know why but coming somewhere with company made him flip his lid he became aggressive attacked to horses in a field having goe through a set of rails and a hedge to do it both needed veterinary treatment one was so shocked she almost did not survive . We then got him settled (I thought) with a sensible mare after a few days he attacked her it was awful I thought he was going to kill her she was screaming in terror I went to catch her she saw me and nipped over to me I was just getting though the gate when he noticed and came at us head down and snaking teeth bared making the most ungodly noise the mare jumped behind me I managed to push her through the gate as he came at me so I grabbed a handful of stones and threw them at his face and got out of the field I was shaking .
I did not know what to do he was not a rig and asked advice of everyone I knew 
And a dealer I was friendly with said try regumate because she had heard of it being used like this the vet was sceptical but had seen his antics so was prepared to give it a try it was the total answer still one of the weirdest things I have ever been through with a horse.


----------



## TarrSteps (10 March 2012)

The above is why it's illegal for male horse for competition and why there was such a fuss when a sj's horse tested positive for it.  (Contaminated buckets . . .hmm.)  It's a long standing "trick" to "calm" particularly outgoing stallions.

If a mare's problems are hormonal, it will work, provided the dose is sufficient and it's used absolutely on order.  A hormone is a hormone is a hormone.  Some mares seem to need to stay on it year 'round though, and they will obviously come in to season when it's stopped (which is why it's often used to cycle mares for breeding purposes) which may cause initially more obvious behaviour.  BUT if the problem is not wholly hormonal then it's obviously not going to work.  More often I suspect PART of the issue is hormonal - so the mare is more upset by something else while she's in season - but over time the underlying issue gets worse.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			The above is why it's illegal for male horse for competition and why there was such a fuss when a sj's horse tested positive for it.  (Contaminated buckets . . .hmm.)  It's a long standing "trick" to "calm" particularly outgoing stallions.

If a mare's problems are hormonal, it will work, provided the dose is sufficient and it's used absolutely on order.  A hormone is a hormone is a hormone.  Some mares seem to need to stay on it year 'round though, and they will obviously come in to season when it's stopped (which is why it's often used to cycle mares for breeding purposes) which may cause initially more obvious behaviour.  BUT if the problem is not wholly hormonal then it's obviously not going to work.  More often I suspect PART of the issue is hormonal - so the mare is more upset by something else while she's in season - but over time the underlying issue gets worse.
		
Click to expand...



Yes we were lucky he was a hunter I should have put that in the post .
Interestingly in time we weaned him off it and he was ok with others I think It was after about eighteen months.


----------



## TarrSteps (10 March 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply you'd done anything underhanded!

My only point was to the earlier comments about effectiveness -  it's a hormone, not a "medication" per se, so it works the way it works.  The "failures" come from horses that are either not having an hormonal problem in the first place, have some other underlying hormonal condition other than "normal service", or are not receiving the correct dosage.  They won't "get used to" anymore than people or any other animal gets used to naturally produced estrogen.


----------



## Ilovefoals (10 March 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone.  My mare was a broodie previously and shows very strongly in season.  She gets very girthy and reluctant to have her saddle done up and tight over her back when in season.  She also becomes madly in love with everyone which makes it impossible to keep her attention for more than 2 mins before she's calling to her mates and napping at the gate!  She has been in season all winter which has obviously been a great stress on both her nerves and body I presume?  Since being started on Regumate, she's been totally different. Coming in quietly by herself and working nicely.  Perhaps I'm just paranoid and it's a coincidence that it was only a day or 2 after swapping onto the porcine version that she played up and broke my foot.  So I feel better hearing your experiences. Thank you


----------



## DorothyJ (10 March 2012)

Ilovefoals said:



			Thanks for the info everyone.  My mare was a broodie previously and shows very strongly in season.  She gets very girthy and reluctant to have her saddle done up and tight over her back when in season.  She also becomes madly in love with everyone which makes it impossible to keep her attention for more than 2 mins before she's calling to her mates and napping at the gate!  She has been in season all winter which has obviously been a great stress on both her nerves and body I presume?  Since being started on Regumate, she's been totally different. Coming in quietly by herself and working nicely.  Perhaps I'm just paranoid and it's a coincidence that it was only a day or 2 after swapping onto the porcine version that she played up and broke my foot.  So I feel better hearing your experiences. Thank you 

Click to expand...

My experience with my mare is very similar. She isn't exactly always an angel  now and I expect never will be but she is so much better on Regumate. If I take her off it the deterioration in her behaviour and her work is noticeable immediately. 
I am suprised that your vet has prescribed you porcine regumate for a horee as I thought that they couldn't. To save money I have had my vet write me a prescription for equine regumate and then I've bought it online quite a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ilovefoals (11 March 2012)

It isn't licensed for horses but she said they get round it by saying the horse wont tolerate the taste of the equine stuff.  It's half the price so I'm happy to fib!


----------



## ohboy (24 June 2013)

hi vet has reccomended putting our pony on regumate as she is so hormonal its unreal, daughter can not ride her at mo as she has become a nightmare! anyway are they on it permantly over spring/summer? or is it like the pill for us on so many days then off for so many days?


----------



## cellie (24 June 2013)

I tried it and she was so much better we had marble inserted , much cheaper in long run does job with no chemicals . Pm if you want to ask any questions


----------

